# toe clip for shimano pd a550 wanted



## thanos (12 Sep 2013)

Hi i have shimano pd a550 pedals on the single speed i ride to work.
Unfortunately one of the plastic toe clips broke.
Im looking for either a replacent single (itd be nice if it was matching in colour) or pair - for a reasonable price (I cannot spend 20-30£ on toe clips)
I believe the size of the classic toe clips is Large.

Heres a picture of the pedals.
http://db.tt/crjx4T6q


I have considered selling them, but i rather like the weighted feel of them, and wouldnt get my moneys worth..


----------

